# Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)



## JackMcRip (19. Mai 2012)

meine lieben Teichfreunde 

Meine Name ist Bernd, komme aus Remscheid im Bergischen Land und nachdem ich das halbe Forum durchgelesen habe weiß ich dass mein Teich alles andere als optimal ist.
Aber vielleicht klappt es trotzdem
:beten1


Fangen wir von vorne an.
Letztes Jahre habe ich mich durch gerungen und einen Durchbruch in mein Wohnzimmer gehauen. Der Weg in den Garten meiner Eltern war immer so umständlich. Erst ums ganze Haus, und hat man was vergessen wieder runter...
Also  Loch ins Wohnzimmer damit ichs kürzer hab:
 

Achja, noch kürzer ists mit einer eigenen Terrasse. Also direkt im Anschluss aus dem schmalen Weg der vorne ums Haus lief ein Terasse gebaut:
 

*Der gelbe Bereich* musste jetzt noch gestaltet werden.
Da wuchs zwar etwas, aber was auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist, ist der hässliche karge Hang hinter dem Grün.



Eigentlich wollte ich ein kleines Loch mit Wasser und einem Mini-Bachlauf machen.
Aber meine Projekte arten meistens aus.
Man beliest sich ja und möchte es anständiges machen.

Dank Euch weiß ich der Teich friert zu wenn er zu flach ist. 80-100 cm sollten es sein.
Gelesen - tiefer gebuddelt. Nur irgendwie wurde er dadurch auch in der Oberflächer größer.

Dank Euch weiß ich Flachwasserzonen sollte er haben. Also noch etwas größer.
Dann sah der erste vollendete Schritt zur Neugestaltung so aus:
 

Hier habe ich mal den mutmaßlichen Wasserspiegel eingemalt:
 

Störende Steine beseitigt und schnell Vlies und Folie rein und .... Wasser marsch ... (ca. 800l)
(In der Foliengröße habe ich mich wohl verschätzt. Naja, lieber zu groß als zu klein)
 

Die Folie weiter ausgeschlagen und weil man den Teichfreunden soviel Angst vor Algen macht schnell Wasserpflanzen rein:
 

Warum stelle ich mein Projekt jetzt erst vor?
Die schwarze Folie ist so hässlich, dass ich mich jetzt erst trau meine Bilder zu zeigen.
Also: Ufermatten von NG und K1 Kleber dafür ist angekommen. Ich schlämme später ein, das ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann die ganzen Ecken und Winkel mit eingeschlämmten Matten vernünftig verklebt zu bekommen.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Folie vorher noch einmal angehoben und die Flachwasserzone noch etwas vergrößert.
Puhhh, Stand Heute Abend:
 

Die Aufgeklappte Folie lässt jetzt den Bachlauf-Verlauf erahnen...

Die Steine sind leichter als sie aussehen ;-)
Man sieht auch die Einmündung des zukünftigen Bachlaufs.
 

Leichte Überhänge habe ich mit angeklebter Folie und angeklebter Ufermatte gestaltet um über der Tiefwasserzone auch noch etwas Flachwasser zu bekommen. Die Hänge waren so abfallen das nichts gehalten hätte. Die Tiefwasserzone erstrecktsich sich also etwas unter der Flachwasserzone.
Eine kleine Pflanztasche habe ich auch einglebt 
 

So Montag geht es weiter mit dem Einschlämmen und dem besamen  der Ufermatte. Dann ist der Bachlauf dran...


Die Fehler die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:
1) direkt unter einem Laub und Blüten werfenden Forsythie. Schön Aber schlimmer geht es kaum. Im Frühjahr wirft er Blüten im Herbst Laub (Google-Bilder Forsythie )
2) Teich zu klein
3) Bachlauf ist schlecht für einen so kleinen Teich.
4) Ufermatte im kleinen Teich = Kapillarmonster?

Erzählt mal was Euch so auffällt


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

hallo bernd :willkommen im forum 

finde ich klasse, was du alles geschaffen hast 

wieviel liter werden´s denn cirka? 

und halte uns auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden mit den restlichen arbeiten und immer schön foddoos machen


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Hallo Bernd,

:Willkommen2 im Club der Teichsüchtigen 


na das schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus, die Idee mit dem durchbruch ist 
wo ein wille da ist auch ein loch 

die umrandung bei den rasenkanten bietet sich gut an um eine sitzgelegenheit (Brett )
anzubringen.

plane beim bachlauf immer ein paar seichte stellen ein damit auch beim abschalten der pumpe immer etwas wasser im bach bleibt - das grünzeugs hat auch 

na dann warten wir mal weitere bilder ab 

da kannste dann ja morgen schön feiern


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*



> Erzählt mal was Euch so auffällt



wenn das, was bisher da ist, alles sein soll an pflanzen...viiiiel zu wenig  und warum sind die in körben? 



> Teich zu klein



das ist er (fast) immer 



> Im Frühjahr wirft er Blüten im Herbst Laub



für was gibts kescher? am teich was zu schaffen ist doch herrlich entspannend


----------



## Darven (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

hallo und herzlich Willkommen! 

nimm die Forsythie weg, dann kannst Du gleich den Teich vergrößern  das Loch hast Du ja dann schon.


----------



## JackMcRip (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Es geht weiter 

Als nächstes habe ich den Sand in die schon eingeklebten Ufermatten eingeschlämmt.
Gar nicht so einfach, aber ging...

Den grünen Schlauch habe ich zusätzlich an die Pumpe angebracht um einen Oberflächenskimmer anzuschließen.
Aber erst einmal wird er verschlossen und so in den Teich gelegt.
 

Jetzt wird endlich wieder Wasser in den Teich gelassen 

Aber was ist das ?


Der Teich verliert Wasser. :shock

Die Ursache ich schnell gefunden als der Wasserstand aufhört zu sinken.
 

Über eine Falte habe ich wohl beim Verkleben nicht nachgedacht und habe sie nach unten geklebt, anstatt nach oben zu klappen.
So hatte ich eine Vertikale Falte anstatt eine Waagerechte.
Und da ich nicht darauf achtete habe ich sie auch nicht richtig dicht gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich sie nachträglich mit dem Kleber großzügig abgedichtet.



Es sieht mal wieder alles nur noch nach Baustelle aus und mein Urlaub scheint sich in Arbeit aufzulösen :-/
 

Jetzt habe ich auch den Bachlauf mit Ufermatten verklebt.
 

Woow ist das klanglich ein Unterschied 
Statt lautes plätschern jetzt ein leises chilliges fließendes gurgeln. :smoki

Nun lagen aber noch die anderen Vorbereitungen und säuberungsarbeiten für die große Geburtstagsfeier an.
Und was ist passiert?
Ich habe __ Moderlieschen geschenkt bekommen......
(und ich sage immer ich will keine Geschenke)
_Da ich aber wusste dass so etwas passieren wird obwohl ich mehrfach dagegen gesprochen habe, habe ich vorsorglich mehrfach Wuppertalsperrenwasser in den Teich eingebracht um Kleinstlebewesen zu haben.
Jetzt keucht und fleucht es da drinnen._

Hier beim einlassen in den Teich:
 
Alle bis auf zwei sind fit. Der eine schwamm auf der Seite beim ins Wasser lassen...

 

Hatte sich erst berappelt, aber am Abend war er tot :-(


Inzwischen haben mich auch die __ Libellen besucht und viele andere kleine fliende Insekten (Mückchen oder so die über den Wasser schwirren)
 
(Libellensuchbild)



Dies ist der aktuelle Zustand :
 
Ich dachte das mit den Algen geht schneller.
Das Wasser ist jetzt eine Woche drinnen...


Jetzt liegt noch viel Randverzierungsarbeit an.
Der Schlauch wird auch noch versteckt.


----------



## JackMcRip (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr 
Alles schön in der Ufermatte festgenäht!
Zu mehr bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen...

Die nächsten warmen Tage werden für den Rand des Bachlaufes verbraten!!!
:?


----------



## JackMcRip (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Zwei Monate später sieht es schon ein bisschen besser aus.
Der durchgehende Starkregen hier hat alles aus dem Steilhang in den Teich gespült.
Sand, Samen und Dünger.

Algen haben sich breit gemacht, aber "nur" Boden bedeckend und Pflanzen anhängend.
Das Wasser selber ist Kristallklar.
Ich bin recht zufrieden bis jetzt.

Nur ein Problem.
Ich habe mir mit dem Wuppertalsperrenwasser irgendwelche Fische eingefangen :-(
Das waren erst solche Ministriche mit Punkten.
Ich dachte eine Art Wasserflöhe oder so.
Die werde ich wieder zurückbringen!!!
Dafür ist mein Teich zu klein...

Dafür hat heute mein Teich einen neuen Besucher bekommen.
Eine Frosch? Oder eine Kröte?

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. Da sollten (hoffentlich) __ Molche aus Nachbars Teich auch zu mir finden 

Ist schon Spannend so ein Teich.


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Schoene kleine Oase hast Du Dir geschaffen. Ich bin mal gespannt wann Du nach groesserem strebst . Wenn sich der Gedanke einschleicht biste infiziert


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Hi „…Wuppertalsperrenwasser irgendwelche Fische eingefangen“ bist du dir sicher dass es nicht __ Moderlieschen-Nachwuchs ist???

lg Anni


----------



## JackMcRip (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Irgendwer hat meine Fische gefressen 
Bis auf zwei etwas größere __ Moderlieschen alle weg...

Naja, so ist die Natur.
Die lagen nicht außen rum und schwammen auch nicht tot im Teich.
Ich tippe auf den __ Reiher.
Auch fehlen sprodisch mal, innerhalb einer Nacht, n ganzer Schwung Wasser im Teil. Das würde auch dafür Sprechen.
In meinem Bachlauf machen sich regelmäßig Amseln zum baden breit 
Auch dabei geht schonmal n bisschen flöten.


Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Außer der Algenwuchs, der durch die ins Wasser gespülten Düngeperlen der Ufermatte stark gefördert wird. (Schätze ich)
Das finde ich weniger toll. Aaaaaaber, mit den Algen kann ich direkt reingespülten Mist mit rausfischen. Habe leider im Herbst viele Fichtennadeln ins Wasser bekommen.
Das gab dann so ein Ölfilm. Den habe ich ab und zu abgeschöpft.


Vor einer Woche habe ich die restliche Folie mit Ufermatte beklebt, da der Bachlauf und alles so funktioniert.
Nun habe ich bedenken, wegen dem Docht-Effekt der mir dass Wasser dann durch die Ufermatte aus dem Wasser zieht. Mal sehen...
Bei ankleben der weiteren Ufermatte habe ich im Teich einen kleinen Abstand etwas oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche gelassen.
Ich hoffe das verhindert das Schlimmste 


Heute habe ich den Teich mit Lebendfutter geimpft.
Ich hoffe die verkriechen sich in den Algen und bepflanzen Ecken damit sie sich vermehren können und nicht gleich von den Fischen gefressen werden.
In die Pflanzenecken schwimmen die Fische fast nie. Eine gute Chance für die Kleinen.

Geimpft habe ich mit:
5x90ml Daphnia (Wasserflöhe)
5x90ml Enchyträen
5x90ml Mysis (Schwebegarnelen)
5x90ml Brachionus pilcatilis (Rädertierchen)

Falls mir die Dinger eingehen habe ich genug Nährstoffe für die nächste Algenblüte gesäät 
Hoffe es klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle 


Hier ein paar neue Fotos von meinem Teich:
Das letzte Eis:
 

So schlimm sind die Algen auch nicht, aber icgh glaube nur weil ich öfter mal welche rausangele:
 

Mit meiner __ Wasserähre hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
Diese sollte zum Überwintern etwas tiefer als zum blühen liegen. Es ist eine Unterwasser-Blumenzwiebel:
 

Bachlauf aus! Die Blumen die man rechts sieht sind fast die einzigen die es aus der Ufermattensaatmischung geschafft haben :shock
 

Und hier meine Fischi 
 

Ein Erdhügel hinter dem Teich, bedingt durch den Aushub, wächst auch langsam zu:
 

 

Und hier meine Impfung:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Ich hoffe die fühlen sich wohl im Teich. Das Wasser ist ein bisschen kalt.
Und so kalt mögen die es eigentlich nicht :?
 

Die Libellenlarven freuen sich schon:


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Jetzt bin ich wohl auch mal dran ;-)*

Hallo Jack 
Du bist ja wirklich fleißig gewesen , so ein Bachlauf wär auch noch was für mich


----------



## JackMcRip (27. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte einfach mal Berichten was aus meinem Projekt geworden ist...
*... 4 Jahre Später*

*Mein Projekt ist immer noch mein Projekt!*
Eine ewige "Baustelle".
Super schön und erholsam.
Aber mit ein paar "Sorgen".

*Algen:*
Bis letztes Jahr plagten mich 2-3 mal im Jahr, fettes Algenfischen.
Ich habe auch immer schön alles rausgefischt was nicht reingehörte.
Und trotzdem Algen.
Immer wieder habe ich versucht Pflanzen anzusiedeln. Was aber aufgrund wechselnder Wassertiefe (Wasserverlust) nicht funktionierte.

Mittlerweile haben sich ein paar Pflanzen als hartnäckig gezeigt und durchgehalten.
So der __ Fieberklee, die __ Wasserähre und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht. Aber der Vergissmeinnicht blüht einfach nicht.

Umso mehr ich das rausfischen vernachlässigte desto mehr, so bilde ich mir zumindest ein, wachsen die Pflanzen.

Letztes Jahr habe ich noch __ Quellmoos, Wollowmoos und __ Wasserstern eingesetzt.
Dieses Jahr habe ich extrem wenig Algen.
Nur an der Oberfläche des Mooses hingen sie fest und beschatteten das __ Moos.
Die Moose wurden braun und fusselig. Fühlen sich aber im gesamten noch fest an und es sich noch viele grüne Triebe vorhanden.
Der Wasserstern ist so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu sehen. Nur vereinzelt.

Letztes Jahr habe ich dann Algenkiller (angeblich Pflanzen und Fischfreundlich) verwendet, weil ich es leid war.
Hat aber auch nicht so richtig funktionieren wollen.
Dieses Jahr habe ich vorsorglich einen kleinen Schuss beigekippt und es ist toll Algenfrei.
Ich schiebe es aber auch das Moos und die vielen vielen Pflanzen die sich in der Ufermatte, auch gerade am Bachlauf, angesiedelt haben.

Dafür habe ich vorletztes Jahr Samenpäckchen ausgebracht.
Letztes Jahr war noch nicht so viel. Aber dieses Jahr wächst alles voll.

Was ich noch erwähnen muss: 2 größere Büsche wachsen über dem Teich um ihn zu beschatten.
Die Algen hatte ich auch wo diese noch nicht so über dem Teich hingen und Blätter und Blüten rein warfen.
Inzwischen hoffe ich dass die Beschattung dem Teichklima gut tut.

*Wasserverlust:*
Immer wieder verliert der Teich Wasser.
Ich weiß von einer Stellen an der ich den Teich, ziemlich am Anfang flicken musste weil ich eine Falte doof verlegt hatte und dort die Folie dann zu kurz war.
Diese Stelle habe ich letztes Jahr nachgebessert.
Ich habe dieses Jahr für 3 Wochen den Bachlauf ausgeschalten um zu beobachten ob ihm der Wasserverlust anzulasten ist.
Ist er nicht!
Der Teich verliert genauso viel Wasser.
Ich lasse ca. alle 2 Wochen knapp 300 Liter reinlaufen.

Ich werde wohl nicht umher kommen eine zusätzliche Folie unter die vorhandene zu ziehen.
Aber dafür muss ich den Teich leer machen und trocknen lassen. Sonst ist das zu schwer.
Wird sowieso fast unmöglich. Daher warte ich noch auf eine glorreiche Eingebung!

*Tiere am Teich:*
__ Frösche, __ Libellen, __ Molche (habe ich leider in deren Lebensabschnitt im Teich noch nicht beobachten können - jedoch zwischen Steinen und unter der Folie).
Vögel lieben den Bachlauf genauso wie ich.
Auch Nachbarskatzen trinken gerne aus dem Teich.
Ein Mauswiesel und eine __ Ringelnatter haben mich auch schon überrascht. Oberwohl wir hier mitten in einem Wohngebiert sind. Allerdings Einfamilienhäuser mit Gärten und zum Teil ebenfalls mit Teichen.
Nur __ Eidechsen wollen sich nicht ansiedeln. Und dass obwohl ich viele lockere Steinhaufen, zum Teil auch mit Sandhinterschüttung am Hang, angelegt habe.
Ich schiebe es auf die Anwesenheit der Katzen.


Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und es hat sich gelohnt!
*Eine richtige Oase *

Ich werde mich irgendwann wieder melden und Berichten...
Ich war froh als ich Erfahrungsberichte lesen konnte, deshalb auch diese Rückmeldung.
Gelernt habe ich, dass man auchwenn man meint alles richtig zu machen, dann doch Probleme mit Algen haben kann. Und viele das gleiche Problem haben.
Algen sind Pflanzen und produzieren Schatten und Sauerstoff.
Man muss sie nur zwischendurch mal abfischen.
Inzwischen gar nicht mehr so schlimm...

Jetzt folgen noch Fotos:


----------



## JackMcRip (27. Mai 2016)

Die Ufermatte ist genial zum Ansiedeln von Pflanzen!!!!!!!
Auch wenn sich __ Moos und flechten ebenfalls niederlassen finden dort viele Pflanzen halt die sonst keine Bleibe finden würden.
Dazu habe ich aber bewusste Laub ect. liegen lassen um den Pflanzen Nährstoff zu geben.
Und die Folie ist vor der zerstörenden UV-Strahlung geschützt!

Ich habe mich nur noch nicht getraut diese perfekt abzuschneiden.
Auch habe ich immer wieder mal die Ränder angehoben um dem Wasserverlust auf die Spur zu kommen.

Im Januar habe ich den Baumstammimitations-Brunnen für 50€ erstanden. Vor dem Anlegen des Teichs habe ich den bei einem gartenmarkt für 280€ stehen sehen und das wäre die Alternative gewesen. Nicht wirklich 
Im Janur sah ich das Angebot über Facebook und konnte nicht widerstehen...
Ich habe eine Stopfen reingemacht, in schräg gestellt und statt der eigentlichen Pumpe ein Teil des hochgepumpten Wassers in den Schlauch des Brunnen drücken lassen.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

JackMcRip schrieb:


> Eine Frosch? Oder eine Kröte?


Graßfrosch würde ich sagen.
Was ist aus den Schwebegarnelen geworden? 
Bei deinem Wasserverlust tippe ich auch auf deine Falte oder du hast wurzeln von Pflanzen im Teich bzw. an der Böschungsmatte, welche deinen Teich leer saugen. Ebenso kann die Böschungsmatte wenn Sie Kontakt zu deinem Erdreich hat mittels Ihrer Dochtwirkung den Teich leer saugen.


----------



## JackMcRip (27. Mai 2016)

Ja, __ Grasfrosch 
Ich habe die Dochtwirkung an mehreren Stellen der Matte gesehen.
An manchen Stellen habe ich die schon beseitigt. und trotzdem den Wasserverlust.
Ich werde mal an allen Stellen Gummimatte dazwischenlegen um sicherzugehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich glaube bei deinen 300l Nachfüllwasser alle 2 Wochen handelt es sich um Verdunstung, dein Teich ist zwar nicht allzu groß aber gerade im Bachlauf verdunstet einiges. Und 300l halte ich eigentlich für normal.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bernd,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, ist doch echt top geworden .

Zu den 300l: sehs doch als Wasserwechsel an, viele Fischteichuser machen da viel mehr und öfters frisches Wasser in den Teich.



JackMcRip schrieb:


> Eine ewige "Baustelle".
> Super schön und erholsam.




was willst den mehr


----------

